# Nelson Dellis: USA Memory Champion



## Lucas Garron (Mar 15, 2011)

http://www.usamemorychampionship.com/

So, this year's champion is Nelson Dellis, who worked at the same office I did last summer. (Stefan met him, too!) So I sort of want to give him some credit. He memorized 248 digits in 5 minutes, which is almost a digit a second (or the equivalent of over 12 cubes, if you want to think of it that way).
Not only is he enough of a nerd, the guy is going to climb Everest this year.

I've always said I need to get one of those memory experts to try serious M2R2. But mostly, I'm here to report that Nelson actually knows how to solve a cube blindfolded. He mostly figured it out himself. 

Okay, enough bragging there. We should pay more attention to memory people, though; you never know where you'll find them.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow that is impressive. Could you provide more informationn on how one becomes a memory champion? Is there a copmetition of sorts?


----------



## Dene (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Lucas!


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 15, 2011)

He must have GREAT potential in multi/big cubes BLD. I've always wanted people like these to be involved in BLD cubing


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 15, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> I've always wanted people like these to be involved in BLD cubing


 
http://lmgtfy.com/?q="Mats+Bergsten"


----------



## Rinfiyks (Mar 15, 2011)

Memory never ceases to amaze me.


----------

